# Old School Pro Line Amps



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

This amp is a ProLine Z2000A. Anyone know anything about this series of amps? Appears to be a PPI build. About the size of a 2150 or ProMos 50?? 3"h x 8"w x 12"l

Just curious to what I have and it's specs. Thanks in advance.


----------

